# Bending the Rules



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi , I started a thread a while ago Titled " Should I Stay or should I go" It was about My wife and I moving to Spain, but we are not quite ready yet to move there full time, and we were worried about the consequences of Brexit. I Stupidly ? used the phrase " bending the rules" which upset a few posters and the Moderator who then closed the Thread. As I said I now regret using that phrase, because it gave out the wrong message. We had no intension of Bending/Breaking the rules. A better phrase I SHOULD have used is ...." Use the rules to our advantage" . We are quite willing To register as residents now in order to possibly keep our Healthcare etc post Brexit ( We know that might not happen ) but we can only spend around 3 months a year in Spain for the next two years, but that means that we will be spending 9 months a year in the UK. I know that we will be still be able to use the NHS in the UK, but would we get free Prescriptions in the UK ? Any help and advice ( even criticism, lol ) would be Greatly Appreciated. Chris


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Three months a year in Spain pretty much makes you tourists so what are you worried about?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi , I started a thread a while ago Titled " Should I Stay or should I go" It was about My wife and I moving to Spain, but we are not quite ready yet to move there full time, and we were worried about the consequences of Brexit. I Stupidly ? used the phrase " bending the rules" which upset a few posters and the Moderator who then closed the Thread. As I said I now regret using that phrase, because it gave out the wrong message. We had no intension of Bending/Breaking the rules. A better phrase I SHOULD have used is ...." Use the rules to our advantage" . We are quite willing To register as residents now in order to possibly keep our Healthcare etc post Brexit ( We know that might not happen ) but we can only spend around 3 months a year in Spain for the next two years, but that means that we will be spending 9 months a year in the UK. I know that we will be still be able to use the NHS in the UK, but would we get free Prescriptions in the UK ? Any help and advice ( even criticism, lol ) would be Greatly Appreciated. Chris


As explained previously, you can NOT legally register as a resident in another country if you are not resident in that country.
If you live in Spain for three months and the UK for nine you can NOT be resident in Spain. You are resident in the UK
That's the end of the case.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

You cannot register as a Spanish resident and get healthcare with relinquishing your residency and healthcare in the UK

Basically as I see it you come over for holidays until you are ready for permanent move. Then you can see whT you need to do fir healthcare.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Pesky I take it you are talking Tax Resident as opposed to registering on Foreigners list?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As stated on the previous thread, if you register as resident in Spain, & live in the UK (or any other country), you will be opening yourself up to all sorts of issues with tax etc,

It would be breaking the rules, not bending them, not using them - breaking them

If leaving Spain to spend most of the year living elsewhere, then you are required to 'deregister'.

Not doing so would as a minimum be simply lying - at worst, fraudulent representation. 

It really is that simple.

As a resident of Spain, you would no longer be able to use the NHS as a resident - if as you said previously, you would be registering in Spain with private healthcare. 

You wouldn't in fact even be able to get an EHIC in order to use it as a holidaymaker. Legally, you would have to use private healthcare in the UK, too.

Only pensioners registered for healthcare with an S1 in another EU country can use the NHS


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Again I take it we are talking tax residency not registering as a foreigner


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Again I take it we are talking tax residency not registering as a foreigner


No we're not - though that is also an issue

If the OP declares himself to be resident in Spain, by registering, then he is no longer resident in the UK - so loses all the benefits enjoyed by UK residents

You can't have the benefits of being resident in more than one country

If he leaves Spain & spends most of the year in another country, he isn't resident in Spain & is required to deregister


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yip it's sure messy.

I will be in Spain for a trip this year of 118 consecutive days. 

I will return back to Ireland where I live all year after that . 

By the rules I am meant to go get health ins for a year- even though I will have specific private health cover for the 118 days stay- show proof of income, register etc - and then de register before returning home to Ireland, all for being there 28 days over the 90. Arranging appointments for registering and deregistering will probably take up most of the 28 days........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yip it's sure messy.
> 
> I will be in Spain for a trip this year of 118 consecutive days.
> 
> ...


yep - & that's why most in your position simply won't bother to register in the first place. And tbh, although it's 'bending the rules' - it's unlikely to cause you any problems & no-one benefits or loses - if caught, you were overstaying by a bit & would be fined at most

What the OP is suggesting is registering when he isn't a resident, for his (possible) future gain- a whole different ballgame


I still can't work out how he could gain anyway. If he isn't planning to use the S1 now, & at some point it is decided that S1 holders get to keep that benefit - how is that going to benefit him?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I know we would be ok, you guess we may be ok but wifey is scared of her wits that we won't so gonna have to sort something. Rules are rules, life's here to try us!!!

As regards the OP I still cannot fathom what he's actually doing this for


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking back at the other thread, it became clear that the OP said he and his wife would not be able to move to Spain if they required private health insurance, as they have several pre-existing conditions and need a number of prescription medicines every month which they could not afford.

So, what he was asking was, to quote the OP
" As for the healthcare I suppose we will have a better chance of Getting/Retaining it if we are Resident in Spain before the UK formally leaves the EU ? "

So in essence, what he wants to do is to misrepresent their circumstances by claiming that he and his wife (who he said has now reached retirement age) will be full time residents in Spain (which they will not) and obtaining S1s now from the DWP to allow them to register for Spanish state healthcare. 

As has already been re-stated in this thread, if you register as a resident here and then leave the country for an extended period, you are required to deregister and lose your right to state healthcare.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahhh, so it's a healthcare scam.

I am naive at times


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Looking back at the other thread, it became clear that the OP said he and his wife would not be able to move to Spain if they required private health insurance, as they have several pre-existing conditions and need a number of prescription medicines every month which they could not afford.
> 
> So, what he was asking was, to quote the OP
> " As for the healthcare I suppose we will have a better chance of Getting/Retaining it if we are Resident in Spain before the UK formally leaves the EU ? "
> ...


Exactly

Although iirc he said towards the end of the other thread that they would actually be taking out private healthcare in Spain in order to register - so not triggering the S1s yet

So nothing to gain anyway, since you can't keep what you don't already have - if indeed S1s or some similar arrangements continue after Brexit

Not triggering the S1s now could lead to even more questions asked at a later date - after all, if you're moving to Spain, & are entitled to have your healthcare funded by the UK - why wouldn't you?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Perhaps the OP is thinking "well, it wouldn't do any harm as we wouldn't be costing anybody anything". He may not be aware that the cost of healthcare for UK pensioners and their dependants in Spain who have S1s is not billed back to the UK based on actual usage. Actually, the UK Government pays Spain a set amount each year to cover the healthcare of each S1 holder, currently around €3,000 each per annum, and that is whether they receive any treatment or not. 

So, if he went ahead with his plan the UK would be paying out an additional €6k per year for two people who are not in reality resident in Spain, at a time when the NHS is really struggling for lack of funds and patients are suffering. That doesn't seem very responsible to me, and is a kind of benefit fraud.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well if I am having to put myself out to comply with the 90 day law and fly back to Ireland- FOR TWO NIGHTS!!!- like I have just been told- he has to comply too!!!


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Resient*



Pesky Wesky said:


> As explained previously, you can NOT legally register as a resident in another country if you are not resident in that country.
> If you live in Spain for three months and the UK for nine you can NOT be resident in Spain. You are resident in the UK
> That's the end of the case.


But to remain in Spain legally for over 90 days we HAVE to be a Resident ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> But to remain in Spain legally for over 90 days we HAVE to be a Resident ?


Yes - & when you leave you go back to the extranjería & deregister

You don't stay registered in Spain, when you return to live in the UK


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Confused*



xabiachica said:


> As stated on the previous thread, if you register as resident in Spain, & live in the UK (or any other country), you will be opening yourself up to all sorts of issues with tax etc,
> 
> It would be breaking the rules, not bending them, not using them - breaking them
> 
> ...


BUT..... If I understand the rules correctly, If we spend More than 90 days in Spain we HAVE to become Resident ? I am now trying my best to comply with the rules, but you are implying that I am still trying to break the Rules ??? AND... we would qualify for Spanish NHS because my wife is a pensioner, So we would still get the NHS in the UK ?


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*yes messy*



Rabbitcat said:


> Yip it's sure messy.
> 
> I will be in Spain for a trip this year of 118 consecutive days.
> 
> ...


NOW WE ARE GETTING SOMEWHERE..... You are right it is Messy.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It's difficult to work with but our solution is to fly home for 2 nights

In reality I cannot see the authorities giving a toss about our 4 week overstay-many overstay for years-but the boss says it's EasyJet back to Belfast for us as she's a stickler for going by the rules


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*?*



Rabbitcat said:


> Again I take it we are talking tax residency not registering as a foreigner


Sorry... but whats the difference ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> BUT..... If I understand the rules correctly, If we spend More than 90 days in Spain we HAVE to become Resident ? I am now trying my best to comply with the rules, but you are implying that I am still trying to break the Rules ??? AND... we would qualify for Spanish NHS because my wife is a pensioner, So we would still get the NHS in the UK ?


:frusty:

Yes you are required to register on to the list of EU citizens if moving here for 90+ days. 

*If you then leave to live in another country, you take yourself off the list* - because you would no longer be living in Spain.

To use the Spanish health service you would have to get S1s from the DWP. Simply by applying for those, you are telling the UK that you no longer live there. 

If you don't take yourself off the residents list in Spain, then as far as Spain & the UK are concerned, you live in Spain.

How can manage that, & continue to be in the UK 9 months of the year, with you working there?

As we said on your last thread on the subject - govt departments & tax offices do talk to each other. If you were living & working in the UK for 9 months of the year, yet claiming to be living in Spain (with the UK funding your healthcare) - you would be storing up plenty of trouble for yourself.


It's up to you though, if you want to go ahead & do it. You asked - & we've told you the rules.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You never mess with tax residency-liable after 183 cumulative total

You at most would get a small fine for residency overstay re the 90 days BUT if you fail to comply with tax rules they can/will take you to the cleaners


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> It's difficult to work with but our solution is to fly home for 2 nights
> 
> In reality I cannot see the authorities giving a toss about our 4 week overstay-many overstay for years-but the boss says it's EasyJet back to Belfast for us as she's a stickler for going by the rules


Your situation is the opposite 

The OP doesn't want to be here longer than 90 days. He wants to claim to be in order to use the Spanish healthcare system


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> It's difficult to work with but our solution is to fly home for 2 nights
> 
> In reality I cannot see the authorities giving a toss about our 4 week overstay-many overstay for years-but the boss says it's EasyJet back to Belfast for us as she's a stickler for going by the rules


Your boss is a wise lady. I have friends who also ensure that their stays in their Spanish holiday home don't exceed 90 days. In fact they are careful never to exceed 60 days as their UK home insurance doesn't permit their house to be unoccupied for longer than that. Perhaps they'd be lucky and get away with that one too, but they (and so would I) prefer not to chance it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> NOW WE ARE GETTING SOMEWHERE..... You are right it is Messy.


No, it isn't.


> We are quite willing To register as residents now in order to possibly keep our Healthcare etc post Brexit ( We know that might not happen ) but we can only spend around 3 months a year in Spain for the next two years, but that means that we will be spending 9 months a year in the UK. I know that we will be still be able to use the NHS in the UK, but would we get free Prescriptions in the UK ? Any help and advice ( even criticism, lol ) would be Greatly Appreciated. Chris





> As explained previously, you can NOT legally register as a resident in another country if you are not resident in that country.
> If you live in Spain for three months and the UK for nine you can NOT be resident in Spain. You are resident in the UK
> That's the end of the case.





> If I understand the rules correctly, If we spend More than 90 days in Spain we HAVE to become Resident ?


What is the problem?
1 - 90 days = not a resident, no registering
91 days + = registering process required and deregistering when going to the UK IF you want to be legal

Please don't keep asking the same question.

Try looking here for healthcare info
Healthcare in Spain | All official information on accessing healthcare in Spain for British nationals visiting and living in Spain.

Here for residency
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain
which says
From 28 March 2007, Royal Decree 240/07 requires that all EU citizens planning to reside in Spain for more than 3 months should register in person at the Oficina de Extranjeros in their province of residence or at designated Police stations.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Your situation is the opposite
> 
> The OP doesn't want to be here longer than 90 days. He wants to claim to be in order to use the Spanish healthcare system


And to have the UK pay twice over for their healthcare - once by funding it in Spain and again by treating all those pre-existing conditions on the NHS plus the 10-12 prescriptions every month.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Your boss is a wise lady. I have friends who also ensure that their stays in their Spanish holiday home don't exceed 90 days. In fact they are careful never to exceed 60 days as their UK home insurance doesn't permit their house to be unoccupied for longer than that. Perhaps they'd be lucky and get away with that one too, but they (and so would I) prefer not to chance it.


Yes we had to take a supplement premium on our home ins which now allows absence up to 120days

As regards flying home it's a pain in the butt for 2 days but if anyone was to get caught it would be us!!

EasyJet flights are cheaper than a fine


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> And to have the UK pay twice over for their healthcare - once by funding it in Spain and again by treating all those pre-existing conditions on the NHS plus the 10-12 prescriptions every month.


yep 

How can anyone think that that is OK?


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*bending the rules yet again*



xabiachica said:


> yep - & that's why most in your position simply won't bother to register in the first place. And tbh, although it's 'bending the rules' - it's unlikely to cause you any problems & no-one benefits or loses - if caught, you were overstaying by a bit & would be fined at most
> 
> What the OP is suggesting is registering when he isn't a resident, for his (possible) future gain- a whole different ballgame
> 
> ...


So when I say I want to "bend the rules" ( even though I wouldn't be bending them) you said there was no such thing as bending the rules and I would be BREAKING THE RULES. But you have just said to this Poster it would be "bending the rules" Please be consistent and treat everyone on here the same !!! as a Moderator I'm sure you should ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> So when I say I want to "bend the rules" ( even though I wouldn't be bending them) you said there was no such thing as bending the rules and I would be BREAKING THE RULES. But you have just said to this Poster it would be "bending the rules" Please be consistent and treat everyone on here the same !!! as a Moderator I'm sure you should ?


Because his situation is DIFFERENT.

Please try to be consistent yourself. Read the replies and digest the information.

Dear Mods I suggest this thread is closed as the op has had his question answered in multiple posts
Save​


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> So when I say I want to "bend the rules" ( even though I wouldn't be bending them) you said there was no such thing as bending the rules and I would be BREAKING THE RULES. But you have just said to this Poster it would be "bending the rules" Please be consistent and treat everyone on here the same !!! as a Moderator I'm sure you should ?


Double post
double postSave​


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yep
> 
> How can anyone think that that is OK?


Especially someone who, on the neighbouring thread, is so very concerned that they shouldn't be the victim of a suspected IBI scam! You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah my wife just seen you referred to her as " wise"- yet no one on here ever refers to me as wise!!

It's a woman's world!!!


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*To Clarify*



Rabbitcat said:


> I know we would be ok, you guess we may be ok but wifey is scared of her wits that we won't so gonna have to sort something. Rules are rules, life's here to try us!!!
> 
> As regards the OP I still cannot fathom what he's actually doing this for


I WILL TRY TO SPELL THIS OUT FOR YOU..... As I have several times before.... We want to move to Spain PERMANENTLY in a couple of years , but we cant go full time just yet. Because of Brexit we are worried that by the time we can move to Spain, we will miss out on our opportunity to live there for 12 months a year, and also loose out on the free healthcare enjoyed by Expats . To try and combat this we are looking at applying for residency asap because we will be spending a few months during the winter in Spain and the majority of the year in the UK.... AS far as I'm concerned we are not doing anything wrong, but no doubt I will be corrected on here ... Regards... Chris


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> So when I say I want to "bend the rules" ( even though I wouldn't be bending them) you said there was no such thing as bending the rules and I would be BREAKING THE RULES. But you have just said to this Poster it would be "bending the rules" Please be consistent and treat everyone on here the same !!! as a Moderator I'm sure you should ?


When we post we post as members. Moderating is behind the scenes & has nothing to do with what we post.

We (the members of the forum) have been around the houses with Rabbitcat on his situation before - & he understands what he has to do to follow the residency rules - & it seems that his wife is keen to ensure that he does 

If he broke the rules it would be an overstay & he'd be fined if caught. 


Your situation is totally different - essentially you'd be defrauding the UK & fraudulently claiming to live in Spain - in order to possibly claim healthcare payments from the UK in the future - something which you wouldn't be entitled to do, since you hadn't actually been entitled to the S1s in the first place.

Ues, both would be breaking the rules

But one would be a minor infringement - the other far more serious. I don't know what the penañties are for benefit fraud in the UK. But I'm sure I've heard of jail sentences.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Chrisjk 

I am in same boat, i.e. Moving out ft in near future. As an Irish citizen I am not affected by Brexit on this issue but I understand your concerns.

However you cannot do it in the way you are proposing in that you are either bone fide resident or not. There's no half way house nor foot in both camps option


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> I WILL TRY TO SPELL THIS OUT FOR YOU..... As I have several times before.... We want to move to Spain PERMANENTLY in a couple of years , but we cant go full time just yet. Because of Brexit we are worried that by the time we can move to Spain, we will miss out on our opportunity to live there for 12 months a year, and also loose out on the free healthcare enjoyed by Expats . To try and combat this we are looking at applying for residency asap because we will be spending a few months during the winter in Spain and the majority of the year in the UK.... AS far as I'm concerned we are not doing anything wrong, but no doubt I will be corrected on here ... Regards... Chris


How can you not see that it's wrong?

Would it be OK for me to 'return to the UK' to claim various benefits yet continue living & working in Spain?

And healthcare isn't free - the UK pays for it, as has been mentioned several times


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Bah my wife just seen you referred to her as " wise"- yet no one on here ever refers to me as wise!!
> 
> It's a woman's world!!!


You _are_ wise Rabbit

wise enough to do as she tells you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Chrisjk
> 
> I am in same boat, i.e. Moving out ft in near future. As an Irish citizen I am not affected by Brexit on this issue but I understand your concerns.
> 
> However you cannot do it in the way you are proposing in that you are either bone fide resident or not. There's no half way house nor foot in both camps option


That sounds as though Mrs Rabbit composed it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol!!!

She checks/vets/sensors my posts these days!!!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

CHRISJK said:


> I WILL TRY TO SPELL THIS OUT FOR YOU..... As I have several times before.... We want to move to Spain PERMANENTLY in a couple of years , but we cant go full time just yet. Because of Brexit we are worried that by the time we can move to Spain, we will miss out on our opportunity to live there for 12 months a year, and also loose out on the free healthcare enjoyed by Expats . To try and combat this we are looking at applying for residency asap because we will be spending a few months during the winter in Spain and the majority of the year in the UK.... AS far as I'm concerned we are not doing anything wrong, but no doubt I will be corrected on here ... Regards... Chris


LET ME SPELL THIS OUT FOR YOU 

We want to move to Spain PERMANENTLY in a couple of years , but we cant go full time just ye

Great so you are going on holiday


Because of Brexit we are worried that by the time we can move to Spain, we will miss out on our opportunity to live there for 12 month

As are many of us already living and resident here 

and also loose out on the free healthcare enjoyed by Expats .

Healthcare in Spain is NOT free, you either work, or you have private cover or the U.K. Government funds your care if you or your partner is in receipt of a state pension

we are looking at applying for residency asap because we will be spending a few months during the winter in Spain and the majority of the year in the UK

To be resident in Spain you must have funds and healthcare, if you are a pensioner you get an S1 form from the U.K. Thereby DECLARING you are no longer a resident in The UK and therefore not in need of the NHS. You will be removed from being allowed treatment GP Appointments in the U.K. You will however get treatment in Spain ( at the moment ) 

If you are spending the majority of the year in the U.K. You cannot get healthcare there if you are resident in Spain 

It's really very simple and it sounds harsh but

Either you can move here full time now or it will be later and just like the rest of us you'll have to wait and see what Brexit kicks up for immigrants abroad


Shoe other foot

Iranian moves to U.K. 
Has the right to healthcare as he's resident 
But actually lives in Iran for the majority of the year


Daily mail

Foreigners taking advantage of NHS


----------



## Missmemum (Jan 25, 2013)

If you have private healthcare, funds in the bank, got your NIE and residency etc, and want to use Spain as your home but travel out of Spain for say a few months at a time, would you still go and de-register every time you traveled? I can't imagine many people would do this or its even deemed necessary by any country, Spain included.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> Sorry... but whats the difference ?


Sorry Chris, in among all the other stuff, nobody has answered your question.

What is normally mis-called "Residency" refers to "Registering on the list of foreigners" and is required if one is going to be in Spain for more than 90 days and to do so, one must demonstrate that one has sufficient resources in order that one will not be a burden on the Spanish state. This involves showing that you have sufficient income and healthcare provision.

"Residency" correctly refers to non-EU citizens who may be here on a visa from another country and will also require them to demonstrate that they will not be burden on the state BUT the criteria are much stricter.

"Tax-residency" is a completely different kettle of fish and determines which country/ies can and will charge you tax on your income. The normal criterion is "where you spend the majority of the tax year (i.e. more than 182 days per year)" [note that this is cumulative and you cannot slip over the border into, say, Andorra for e couple of days and reset the clock.] The country/ies where you have your tax residency can and will expect to tax you on your worldwide income. Normally this will be only one country, however since the UK tax year is different from most other countries in having April to April tax year, whereas most other countries use Jan-Dec you can spend 183 days, or more, in more than one tax jurisdiction which complicates matters. HOWEVER, although you, personally, may not spend more than 183 days in Spain, if your centre of economic interest is in Spain then you are still deemed to be a tax resident. The term 'centre of economic interest' is flexible and can apply if, for example, your family home is in Spain although you may only pop over for a few weeks at a time, then Hacienda may well decide that your centre of economic interest is in Spain and tax you accordingly on your worldwide income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missmemum said:


> If you have private healthcare, funds in the bank, got your NIE and residency etc, and want to use Spain as your home but travel out of Spain for say a few months at a time, would you still go and de-register every time you traveled? I can't imagine many people would do this or its even deemed necessary by any country, Spain included.


If Spain is your home & you're travelling, then that's a different matter. 

Also, all EU countries have registration for EU citizens to one degree or another - some are stricter than others as to whether or not it is required, but the 90 days is consistent.

The OP is planning to continue to* live* in the UK though - not just go travelling.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Missmemum said:


> If you have private healthcare, funds in the bank, got your NIE and residency etc, and want to use Spain as your home but travel out of Spain for say a few months at a time, would you still go and de-register every time you traveled? I can't imagine many people would do this or its even deemed necessary by any country, Spain included.


I would say definitely not


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

No you would not because you are not trying to obtain free healthcare in two countries 

The coming and going is not the issue, it's the free healthcare and being resident


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Missmemum said:


> If you have private healthcare, funds in the bank, got your NIE and residency etc, and want to use Spain as your home but travel out of Spain for say a few months at a time, would you still go and de-register every time you traveled? I can't imagine many people would do this or its even deemed necessary by any country, Spain included.


No. 

If you you are working and covered by the Spanish healthcare system you could get a Spanish EHIC for temporary health cover in other EU countries. But they might not be valid in the U.K. after Brexit.


----------



## Missmemum (Jan 25, 2013)

So to get your NIE and residency.......

Buy or rent so you have a address
Open bank account, deposit funds (how much?) 
Show regular deposits every month (how much and for how long?)
Get private healthcare

Take all this documentation to.....???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missmemum said:


> So to get your NIE and residency.......
> 
> Buy or rent so you have a address
> Open bank account, deposit funds (how much?)
> ...


Have a look at the first post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

€700 a month is the required regular income


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> €700 a month is the required regular income


per head!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Apple head!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rules and laws are not made to be used to anyone's advantage, as you now put it.
Give up
Do as we who respect and enjoy our lives here do.
Conform.
End of story.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

My sister cannot afford to leave work as she wont get her state pension til she is 66. She likes to spend as much time as she can at her Spanish holiday house. Also likes to spend some time in winter so that it is not closed down all winter. So she does it in two tranches about 6 weeks in winter and 6 weeks in summer. She chooses to pay extra on her annual medical/travel insurance. But really is a tourist so no heavy beaurocratic mess. Just go as a tourist if you can get a good health insurance deal


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That's all very well but I was still subjected to an unprovoked attack by Baldi who suggested my cranium was the shape of a soft fruit!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's all very well but I was still subjected to an unprovoked attack by Baldi who suggested my cranium was the shape of a soft fruit!!!


hmmmm - maybe you'd netter read that again.......



baldilocks said:


> per head!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Us Irish read phonetically


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Us Irish read phonetically


I love you


----------



## Eastpak (Jan 25, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> Rules and laws are not made to be used to anyone's advantage.


That is so wrong.... I use the US and UK business tax code to my benefit to put the most USD or GBP in my pocket and not to the IRS or Queen.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi , I started a thread a while ago Titled " Should I Stay or should I go" It was about My wife and I moving to Spain, but we are not quite ready yet to move there full time, and we were worried about the consequences of Brexit. I Stupidly ? used the phrase " bending the rules" which upset a few posters and the Moderator who then closed the Thread. As I said I now regret using that phrase, because it gave out the wrong message. We had no intension of Bending/Breaking the rules. A better phrase I SHOULD have used is ...." Use the rules to our advantage" . We are quite willing To register as residents now in order to possibly keep our Healthcare etc post Brexit ( We know that might not happen ) but we can only spend around 3 months a year in Spain for the next two years, but that means that we will be spending 9 months a year in the UK. I know that we will be still be able to use the NHS in the UK, but would we get free Prescriptions in the UK ? Any help and advice ( even criticism, lol ) would be Greatly Appreciated. Chris


Well as you know you will have to register as a resident here etc etc.
As you also know the UK NHS are very unlikely to ever question your status (recent news tells you that)
I know some people down on the CDS who have been here for years & have never even had an NIE (still don't) 

Could not be ars##d to live like that myself but some do.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*wrong AGAIN !!!!*



Lynn R said:


> Looking back at the other thread, it became clear that the OP said he and his wife would not be able to move to Spain if they required private health insurance, as they have several pre-existing conditions and need a number of prescription medicines every month which they could not afford.
> 
> So, what he was asking was, to quote the OP
> " As for the healthcare I suppose we will have a better chance of Getting/Retaining it if we are Resident in Spain before the UK formally leaves the EU ? "
> ...


I DONT WANT TO MISREPRESENT ANYTHING..... I REALLY DONT KNOW THE RULES AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE BEST CHANCE OF RETAINING HEALTHCARE ETC.. Sorry for shouting but I don't seem to be getting through to some posters on here.... I genuinely thought that was an option, because I was told that if we spent more than 90 Days in Spain then we HAD to become residents. Therefore we wouldn't be doing anything wrong ??? What do people who spend 6 Months in Spain and 6 Months in the UK do ? Do they unregister each year ? I very much doubt it !!!


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*I see*



xabiachica said:


> Yes - & when you leave you go back to the extranjería & deregister
> 
> You don't stay registered in Spain, when you return to live in the UK


Now we are getting Somewhere.... Thanks for that


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*now I see*



xabiachica said:


> :frusty:
> 
> Yes you are required to register on to the list of EU citizens if moving here for 90+ days.
> 
> ...


Thank You for clarifying things ( eventually... lol ) As I have tried to say before We were just looking for a way to LEGALLY find the best of both worlds, but now I understand a little more about the rules it looks like we will have to wait until after Brexit and take pot luck....


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*oh yes I do*



xabiachica said:


> Your situation is the opposite
> 
> The OP doesn't want to be here longer than 90 days. He wants to claim to be in order to use the Spanish healthcare system


YES WE DO WANT TO BE IN SPAIN FOR OVER 90 DAYS.... The Maximum we can stay ( and we want to stay ) is around Four Months......Then in around Two years we want to stay Permanently.....


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Thank You*



Megsmum said:


> LET ME SPELL THIS OUT FOR YOU
> 
> We want to move to Spain PERMANENTLY in a couple of years , but we cant go full time just ye
> 
> ...


THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU.... This is the first sensible thread that has made it clear and Spelt it out just what the rules are and what we are allowed and not allowed to do. I think a lot of people on here have got us wrong. We just wanted to know what we could LEGALLY DO, and It turns out the Answer is NOT A LOT, so we will wait until after Brexit to move to Spain. It looks like a lot of the Posters on here, couldn't wait to be OUTRAGED at my innocent questions. I didn't say at any time I was going to do anything against the rules, I was just trying to find out what I was legally allowed to do.....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Is your CAP lock key stuck?

POSTING IN CAPITALS IS CONSIDERED SHOUTING ON FORUMS ERGO, RUDE

you are just looking at ways to milk the system. Better to stay in the UK and save up more money.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CHRISJK said:


> Thank You for clarifying things ( eventually... lol ) As I have tried to say before We were just looking for a way to LEGALLY find the best of both worlds, but now I understand a little more about the rules it looks like we will have to wait until after Brexit and take pot luck....


I'm pretty sure I posted the info about deregistering in your last thread on the subject, but I guess you missed it.

There is no legal way to be registered in Spain but not live here - & anyone who does so is storing up problems for the future.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eastpak said:


> That is so wrong.... I use the US and UK business tax code to my benefit to put the most USD or GBP in my pocket and not to the IRS or Queen.


If it's legal, no problem. 
If you are engaging in tax evasion rather than tax avoidance, that tells us a lot about you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CHRISJK said:


> THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU.... This is the first sensible thread that has made it clear and Spelt it out just what the rules are and what we are allowed and not allowed to do. I think a lot of people on here have got us wrong. We just wanted to know what we could LEGALLY DO, and It turns out the Answer is NOT A LOT, so we will wait until after Brexit to move to Spain. It looks like a lot of the Posters on here, couldn't wait to be OUTRAGED at my innocent questions. I didn't say at any time I was going to do anything against the rules, I was just trying to find out what I was legally allowed to do.....


No. You were trying to find ways to use the system to your advantage, as you yourself put it.
Spain isn't some third world banana republic and we Brits aren't colonisers.
When I first came to live here resident Brits who didn't register, fraudulently used UK health systems, drove UK plated cars, didn't register as tax residents and so on, often boasting about it, didn't bother me much.
The more Spain became my home, the more I learnt how things work or are paid for, the more I enjoyed all the amenities on offer from the excellent health service , the more I appreciated the cultural and sporting activities provided by our local Ayuntamiento as well as the sheer natural beauty of town and country, the more I began to resent the arrogance of those who live not in Spain but off Spain.
If you feel you have been misunderstood you should look back at your posts in this and other threads.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VFR said:


> Well as you know you will have to register as a resident here etc etc.
> As you also know the UK NHS are very unlikely to ever question your status (recent news tells you that)
> I know some people down on the CDS who have been here for years & have never even had an NIE (still don't)
> 
> *Could not be ars##d to live like that myself but some do. *


Nor me - & it could be far more complicated in the long run, than just following the rules.


Yes people do it - & I know some up here too. Plenty who never registered because they 'didn't really live here' or 'didn't see the point' & others who are dodging paying tax because one parent earns tax free elsewhere 


Suddenly, since the end of June , they are rushing to ger their paperwork in order.....


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

So, would it be wrong to not register and basically stay as a 'holidaymaker' and take out travel insurance and use the EHIC Card if medical treatment is needed?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The EHIC card is only for emergencies on short stays. When you receive the card the letter with it clearly states it does not even replace travel insurance let alone any longer term use.

I stay for longer periods but accept that I must leave after 90 days and then return. For those periods I carry long stay insurance and it's that which would be required should I need medical assistance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> The EHIC card is only for emergencies on short stays. When you receive the card the letter with it clearly states it does not even replace travel insurance let alone any longer term use


You are learning eh, Rabbitcat?!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Silversally said:


> So, would it be wrong to not register and basically stay as a 'holidaymaker' and take out travel insurance and use the EHIC Card if medical treatment is needed?


Yes of course it's wrong, unless you truly are a holiday maker and not living here full time, then you would have proof of residency in the UK and that you are on holiday

Travel insurance and the EHIC card are for emergency payments. They patch you up, and either repatriate you or refer you back to your U.K. GP

If you have a sudden long term illness they're not going to diagnose you etc


Just because people do it does not make it right. As others have said it's simple really you live here and you abide by the rules, if those current rules do not fit your current situation then in simple terms. Tough


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> The EHIC card is only for emergencies on short stays. When you receive the card the letter with it clearly states it does not even replace travel insurance let alone any longer term use.
> 
> I stay for longer periods but accept that I must leave after 90 days and then return. For those periods I carry long stay insurance and it's that which would be required should I need medical assistance


Presumably, god forbid, you had a long term illness you would have to return to your homeland for long term treatment?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I still live in Belfast so any major stuff/ongoing ailments are sorted here. Even my ongoing Chronic Gout is not covered by my long stay ins. so I continue treatment here

When I move to Spain F/t I will have to pay for priv healthcare


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> Yes of course it's wrong, unless you truly are a holiday maker and not living here full time, then you would have proof of residency in the UK and that you are on holiday


He wouldn't be living there full time though would he? Also, perhaps holidaymaker isn't quite the right word, but a lot of people take sabbatical leave for a period of time and travel (perhaps not the OP, but just hypothetically speaking). So, I was talking about in the short term really until such time if and when he does become a permanent resident.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Silversally said:


> He wouldn't be living there full time though would he? Also, perhaps holidaymaker isn't quite the right word, but a lot of people take sabbatical leave for a period of time and travel (perhaps not the OP, but just hypothetically speaking). So, I was talking about in the short term really until such time if and when he does become a permanent resident.


Problem is after 90 days it's make your mind up time. In order to comply with residency law it's either sign up for annual private healthcare, supply proof of earnings etc- or leave


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it really that complicated?

The EHIC is meant for temporary cover while on holiday or business trips abroad. AFAIK (and I have looked!) there is no actual time limit on how long your holiday is. Provided your permanent residence is clearly in the UK, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't spend up to 90 days at a stretch in a Spanish holiday home. 

Neither can I find anywhere which says that you can't have two extended stays in a year - though if you spend more than half the year in Spain, you automatically become tax-resident.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

90 days, 90 days, 90 days, 90 days, 90 days, *90 days*

Residency is all about 90 days. It appears on this thread and other recent threads m a n y times.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Is it really that complicated?
> 
> The EHIC is meant for temporary cover while on holiday or business trips abroad. AFAIK (and I have looked!) there is no actual time limit on how long your holiday is. Provided your permanent residence is clearly in the UK, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't spend up to 90 days at a stretch in a Spanish holiday home.
> 
> Neither can I find anywhere which says that you can't have two extended stays in a year - though if you spend more than half the year in Spain, you automatically become tax-resident.


I think the idea is that you might see it as a holiday, but as the Spanish authorities require you to register as a resident after 90 days, officially you are no longer on holiday and the British insurance companies know this.
In fact, isn't it the insurance companies themselves who don't give out insurance abroad for more than 3 months?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

No pesky

You can get trav ins/ long stay for up to 18 months with some companies


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> No pesky
> 
> You can get trav ins/ long stay for up to 18 months with some companies


Good, then problem solved!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Silversally said:


> He wouldn't be living there full time though would he? Also, perhaps holidaymaker isn't quite the right word, but a lot of people take sabbatical leave for a period of time and travel (perhaps not the OP, but just hypothetically speaking). So, I was talking about in the short term really until such time if and when he does become a permanent resident.


If you are referring to the OP, what he was asking about doing was registering to receive state healthcare in Spain via an S1 form (because he is concerned that this option may not be available following Brexit), not about using an EHIC card for temporary cover. If he stayed for 90 days or longer and used an EHIC card that would not help in his dilemma at all.

By the way, I am pleased to see that the OP seems to have accepted the need to do things legally, and has resigned himself to waiting to move until after the Brexit negotiations are complete. I really do hope that things work out well and he and his wife will be able to go ahead with their plans at that stage (and that applies to everybody else who is in this difficult position at the moment, as well as those of us who are already here).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the idea is that you might see it as a holiday, but as the Spanish authorities require you to register as a resident after 90 days, officially you are no longer on holiday and the British insurance companies know this.
> In fact, isn't it the insurance companies themselves who don't give out insurance abroad for more than 3 months?


Which is why I specifically said "periods of up to 90 days".

And with an EHIC you don't really need private insurance, though I know many people feel better having it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well you do for repatriation 

It can cost literally tens of thousands


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We haven't mentioned the importance of signing on to the Padron.
In the past five years, since the election of a really good public spirited Alcalde (shame he's PP) Estepona has truly earned its title as 'el Jardin de la Costa del Sol'.
The Casco Antiguo has been tidied up, plants and flowerpots adorn every street and building, verges, roundabouts are a blaze of colourful plants and shrubs, frequently changed and carefully maintained, fountains work, the beaches and streets are clean, new sports and leisure facilities opened, free cinema shows and other events at the Cultural Centre....of course it's not Paradise but it's a huge improvement and has attracted many more tourists and residents.
All this costs money and the Ayuntamiento receives funding grants from Regional and national Government depending on population, which means the number recorded on the padron.
Those who fail to register are depriving the Ayuntamiento of the funds needed to maintain these services and amenities. 
These things come at a price.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

But they create problems on that one themselves Mrypg, with some areas requiring you are on foreigners register BEFORE you can sign on the padron!

And so it continues...!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> But they create problems on that one themselves Mrypg, with some areas requiring you are on foreigners register BEFORE you can sign on the padron!
> 
> And so it continues...!!!


That's how it's meant to be - for a couple of years now - for EU citizens. It shouldn't be a problem for anyone though.

You go on the padrón if you're resident. You register with the extranjería if you're resident. 

Simples......

I suspect the 'ruling' from 'above' came about to stop aytos encouraging non-residents to be on the padrón.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*I will say it AGAIN !!!*



xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted the info about deregistering in your last thread on the subject, but I guess you missed it.
> 
> There is no legal way to be registered in Spain but not live here - & anyone who does so is storing up problems for the future.


Sorry I must have missed that, because I just "skimmed through" some replies because of the ABUSE I have received. Even when I clarified that I was NOT trying to do anything Illegal (several times). I am still getting abusive posts even after explaining everything... IE the last poster on here said "I AM JUST TRYING TO MILK THE SYSTEM". How many times do I have to say it.......We WILL NOT do anything that is Illegal, we were just trying to find out where we stood, and now we know the rules we will abide by them. some people on here just don't let the FACTS get in the way of a good WHINGE !!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CHRISJK said:


> Sorry I must have missed that, because I just "skimmed through" some replies because of the ABUSE I have received. Even when I clarified that I was NOT trying to do anything Illegal (several times). I am still getting abusive posts even after explaining everything... IE the last poster on here said "I AM JUST TRYING TO MILK THE SYSTEM". How many times do I have to say it.......We WILL NOT do anything that is Illegal, we were just trying to find out where we stood, and now we know the rules we will abide by them. some people on here just don't let the FACTS get in the way of a good WHINGE !!!!


Well, maybe now you've realised that when you ask for information from people who know what they're talking about, i.e. people living legally in Spain, it's important not to 'skim'.
As for receiving 'abuse', you left yourself wide open to criticism in the way you presented yourself. You asked for information as to how you could find ways to be able to do something you were told many times you simply cannot do.
May I suggest, that whenever you ask for information, whether about residency, pet travel or property purchase, you read carefully what people take the time and effort to tell you. It's well worth it. I've now lived in Spain for over eight years and this Forum helped me do all the right and necessary things as well as giving advice on other matters.
You also need to note that it's not always possible or, if possible, right, to fit rules to 'your advantage', as you yourself put it. Rules are made for all, not just for you or me.
If you don't want to be misunderstood, it' s best to think about what you are posting.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No. You were trying to find ways to use the system to your advantage, as you yourself put it.
> Spain isn't some third world banana republic and we Brits aren't colonisers.
> When I first came to live here resident Brits who didn't register, fraudulently used UK health systems, drove UK plated cars, didn't register as tax residents and so on, often boasting about it, didn't bother me much.
> The more Spain became my home, the more I learnt how things work or are paid for, the more I enjoyed all the amenities on offer from the excellent health service , the more I appreciated the cultural and sporting activities provided by our local Ayuntamiento as well as the sheer natural beauty of town and country, the more I began to resent the arrogance of those who live not in Spain but off Spain.
> If you feel you have been misunderstood you should look back at your posts in this and other threads.


Yes I was trying to use the system, I don't deny that , but as I said I really wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal... That is why I asked the questions on here. I must admit that I played "Devils Advocate" sometimes, but that's all. If you cant or Wont understand that, then that's your prerogative, but I am getting sick of posts like this !!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> But they create problems on that one themselves Mrypg, with some areas *requiring you are on foreigners register BEFORE you can sign on the padron!*
> 
> And so it continues...!!!


Which is the correct way to do it. However some ayuntamientos are so keen to get names on the padrón, so that they can claim the money from the state, that they do things a*** about f*** and if you are on the padrón but not actually a registered resident, they don't care! Until somebody checks up on it, then deducts money from the community's allowance, often even taking arrears..


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, maybe now you've realised that when you ask for information from people who know what they're talking about, i.e. people living legally in Spain, it's important not to 'skim'.
> As for receiving 'abuse', you left yourself wide open to criticism in the way you presented yourself. You asked for information as to how you could find ways to be able to do something you were told many times you simply cannot do.
> May I suggest, that whenever you ask for information, whether about residency, pet travel or property purchase, you read carefully what people take the time and effort to tell you. It's well worth it. I've now lived in Spain for over eight years and this Forum helped me do all the right and necessary things as well as giving advice on other matters.
> You also need to note that it's not always possible or, if possible, right, to fit rules to 'your advantage', as you yourself put it. Rules are made for all, not just for you or me.
> If you don't want to be misunderstood, it' s best to think about what you are posting.


Yes I did receive information that was sometimes contradictory and I did play "Devils advocate" sometimes. A lot of the info was "confusing" and I was trying to make sense of it all. I know I was told that certain things were impossible, but I was again trying to see if there was a (legal) way around it. Please see my reply to a post a couple of days ago where I say THANK YOU , THANK YOU.. This is the first post that put it in a "nutshell" for me. You say its important not to "skim" on here, but other posters must have "skimmed" when they replied to and abused me when I had already explained myself and repeated MANY times that I was just looking for a LEGAL way (IE within the rules) for us to proceed that would help us out when Brexit comes..


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> The EHIC card is only for emergencies on short stays. When you receive the card the letter with it clearly states it does not even replace travel insurance let alone any longer term use.
> 
> I stay for longer periods but accept that I must leave after 90 days and then return. For those periods I carry long stay insurance and it's that which would be required should I need medical assistance


It looks like this is what we will have to do ( Brexit allowing)


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Is it really that complicated?
> 
> The EHIC is meant for temporary cover while on holiday or business trips abroad. AFAIK (and I have looked!) there is no actual time limit on how long your holiday is. Provided your permanent residence is clearly in the UK, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't spend up to 90 days at a stretch in a Spanish holiday home.
> 
> Neither can I find anywhere which says that you can't have two extended stays in a year - though if you spend more than half the year in Spain, you automatically become tax-resident.


Are You sure this is Legal and not bending the rules ? because if it isn't you will get abuse from some on here... lol This looks like our best option now.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> If you are referring to the OP, what he was asking about doing was registering to receive state healthcare in Spain via an S1 form (because he is concerned that this option may not be available following Brexit), not about using an EHIC card for temporary cover. If he stayed for 90 days or longer and used an EHIC card that would not help in his dilemma at all.
> 
> By the way, I am pleased to see that the OP seems to have accepted the need to do things legally, and has resigned himself to waiting to move until after the Brexit negotiations are complete. I really do hope that things work out well and he and his wife will be able to go ahead with their plans at that stage (and that applies to everybody else who is in this difficult position at the moment, as well as those of us who are already here).


Thank You for the kind words. I think they are the first ones I have received on this thread... lol. As I have said previously many times, we were just looking to find a legal way around our problems, and I did play "Devils Advocate" sometimes. But I was Just trying to get to the bottom line and leave no stone unturned to try and see if there was any way( legally ) to get around the problems.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*?*



Rabbitcat said:


> Well you do for repatriation
> 
> It can cost literally tens of thousands


Sorry but can you explain this please


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> Sorry but can you explain this please


What he is saying is that many private insurances only pay for emergency treatment to enable you to be able to get yourself home where you will then be treated under the NHS, many do not include transport home (e.g. by ambulance or medevac flight) which can be extremely expensive especially if you need constant medical surveillance en-route.


----------



## Eastpak (Jan 25, 2017)

CHRISJK said:


> Yes I did receive information that was sometimes contradictory and I did play "Devils advocate" sometimes. A lot of the info was "confusing" and I was trying to make sense of it all. I know I was told that certain things were impossible, but I was again trying to see if there was a (legal) way around it. Please see my reply to a post a couple of days ago where I say THANK YOU , THANK YOU.. This is the first post that put it in a "nutshell" for me. You say its important not to "skim" on here, but other posters must have "skimmed" when they replied to and abused me when I had already explained myself and repeated MANY times that I was just looking for a LEGAL way (IE within the rules) for us to proceed that would help us out when Brexit comes..


Yes, it seems that when a brit leaves the island or pass a certain age, they become very "holier than thou".

Next post, make sure to cross and dot all your Ts and Is...

Wishing you luck


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Eastpak said:


> Yes, it seems that when a brit leaves the island or pass a certain age, they become very "holier than thou".
> 
> Next post, make sure to cross and dot all your Ts and Is...
> 
> Wishing you luck


It seems also that many posters come onto the forum with a preconceived idea of how they can work the system to suit their own personal ideal and get all upset when they are told that they can't. There is nothing "holier than thou" about it. 

As a forum we are not allowed to condone nor encourage things that are breaking the law either of our home country or of the country in which we are living. Now if YOU think that is being "holier than thou" then perhaps you need to consider how your own values hold up to scrutiny in the world at large.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Eastpak said:


> Yes, it seems that when a brit leaves the island or pass a certain age, they become very "holier than thou".
> 
> Next post, make sure to cross and dot all your Ts and Is...
> 
> W"ishing you luck


Yes there were one or two (repeatedly) that were "Holier than thou" if they had bothered to read all my posts entirely then they might not have been . Thanks for the Good Wishes. Regards... Chris


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Holier than thou*



baldilocks said:


> It seems also that many posters come onto the forum with a preconceived idea of how they can work the system to suit their own personal ideal and get all upset when they are told that they can't. There is nothing "holier than thou" about it.
> 
> As a forum we are not allowed to condone nor encourage things that are breaking the law either of our home country or of the country in which we are living. Now if YOU think that is being "holier than thou" then perhaps you need to consider how your own values hold up to scrutiny in the world at large.


FOR **** SAKE.... Which bit don't you understand ???? I have said until my fingers bleed that we are NOT going to do anything illegal !!!!! I HAVE NOT got upset and I certainly didn't have any " PRECONCIEVED IDEAS at all I have just wanted to make sure that I had all the correct information, thus I asked questions.................and this reply is "Holier than thou "...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Since the OP has had his question answered, & now understands the rules.... and before the thread turns into a slanging match.....


:closed_2:


----------

